# Eurovision 2014



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2014)

Καλό μήνα!

Από νωρίς αρχίζουμε εφέτος. Με Έλενα Παπαρίζου, που κατεβαίνει στα σουηδικά trials (σιγά μη γράψω prokrimatika). Η είδηση από εδώ, δείγμα ακολουθεί:

Helena Paparizou, _Survivor_






«Βαρετό», σχολίασε ήδη μια φίλη... Εμένα, κάτι μου θυμίζει, κάτι μου θυμίζει...

Υπάρχει και πρόμο, με συνέντευξη της Νάμπερ Ουάν (στα σουηδικά ).


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

Τα παλιότερα νήματα (και πότε ξεκίνησαν):

Eurovision 2009 (19/2)
Eurovision 2010 (13/3)
Eurovision 2011 (8/2)
Eurovision 2012 (8/3)
Eurovision 2013 (19/12/2012 ! )

Σαν να παρακολουθεί κανείς την κρίση μέσα από ροζ γυαλιά, ένα πράμα...


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2014)

Πω, πω, η κρίση έχει χτυπήσει όλα τα επαγγέλματα στην Ελλάδα και όλοι παίρνουν το δρόμο της ξενιτειάς- μέχρι κι οι Ναμπερ Ουαν.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2014)

Πάντως μπράβο ανακλαστικά η UMG — το γιουτιουμπάκι ήδη κατέβηκε. :angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2014)

Τι να κάνουμε, θα λινκάρουμε από την επίσημη σελίδα: http://www.svt.se/melodifestivalen/helena-paparizou-survivor


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

Προσωρινή λύση: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxEdNwfYf08


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως μπράβο ανακλαστικά η UMG — το γιουτιουμπάκι ήδη κατέβηκε. :angry:



Είναι στανταράκι ότι υπάρχει πλέον επίσημα επάγγελμα που ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με αυτό. Εννοείται ότι κάνουν την δουλειά με μποτάκια (Όχι. Όχι γούνινα).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2014)

http://www.star.gr/Pages/Media.aspx...vision_i_ellada__poioi_einai_oi_antipaloi_mas


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2014)

Και εδώ είναι η τετράδα από την οποία θα διαλέξουμε στις 11/3 για να στείλουμε ένα έξω. (Η «Πεταλούδα» μπορεί να μην πατώσει.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgx...nUZgXITMxmgloTv17wlXQh&feature=c4-overview-vl

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231300323


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αληθεύει δλδ πως χορηγός θα 'ναι το MAD; Το ίδιο εκείνο MAD που δεν πληρώνει τους εργαζομένους του;
> http://www.artsandthecity.gr/article/Diamarturia_apliroton_ergazomenon_sta_brabeia_MAD/3904/





oliver_twisted said:


> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πούμε και ότι χορηγός της ελληνικής συμμετοχής είναι μια επιχείρηση με οφειλές δεδουλευμένων σε απολυμένους εργαζόμενους (Μετρόπολις) και οφειλές στο δημόσιο. Και τα ΜΜΕ γαργάρα...Ό,τι και να πούμε μετά είναι λίγο...Εδώ, και εδώ
> 
> ΥΓ: Έπρεπε να στείλουν τραγούδιο με αυτούς τους στίχους:
> «Της Eurovision είμαστε εμείς οι χορηγοί, άνεργοι απλήρωτοι όλοι απ’ τον Κουρή»
> ...


Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: http://ergazomenoimetropolis.blogspot.gr/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2014)

Σήμερα, στη ΔΤ, η επιλογή του ελληνικού τραγουδιού (9 μμ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι κι αυτό το Rise Up με τον γρήγορο βαλκανικό ήχο θα έβρισκε οπαδούς στα περίχωρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

Αυτό, τελικά. Άντε, καλή επιτυχία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Σήμερα άκουσα στο γερμανικό δημόσιο τηλεπρωινάδικο ένα από τα υποψήφια γερμανικά (ακόμη δεν έχει βγει το τραγούδι που θα τους εκπροσωπήσει). Ο παρουσιαστής αστειεύτηκε ότι προέρχεται από το πιο ηλικιωμένο boy group· εμένα πάντως μου άρεσε. Εσείς μπορείτε να σχηματίσετε άποψη μόνοι σας:

Santiano - _The Fiddler On The Deck_


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι είναι το είδος του τραγουδιού που οι Ιρλανδοί αποφεύγουν επιμελώς, τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια, να στείλουν στη Eurovision. :)


----------



## rogne (Mar 12, 2014)

Χτες είχε θαυμάσιο αστυνομικο-μουσικό σόου και έξω απ' το μαγαζί: 






Και στο ενημερωτικό σκέλος:


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2014)

Απορία: δεν έχει πλέον στούντιο η ΔΤ και γίνεται ο διαγωνισμός αλλού;


----------



## rogne (Mar 13, 2014)

Ό,τι είχε και η ΕΡΤ έχει και η ΔΤ. Και πέρσι στο ίδιο μαγαζί είχε γίνει το πανηγύρι, με εξοπλισμό ΕΡΤ-ΔΤ και τηλεοπτική παραγωγή/εκμετάλλευση MAD. Προφανώς ο λόγος είναι τα εισιτήρια του κοινού, γιατί τι εισιτήριο να βάλεις στα στούντιο της Αγ. Παρασκευής, πόσο μάλλον της Κατεχάκη, που έχει και στρατόπεδο κράτησης μεταναστών μεσοτοιχία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2014)

Ο γερμανικός διαγωνισμός λάιβ εδώ: http://live.daserste.de/int/index.html#programm

Με ψηφοφορία να βγουν από τους 8 οι 4, άλλη ψηφοφορία για τους 2 του τελικού και τρίτη ψηφοφορία για τον νικητή. Όχι, παίζουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2014)

Πάντως τα δικά μας τραγούδια φέτος ήταν το ένα πιο χάλια από το άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2014)

Μπα, και το πρώτο γερμανικό φάλτσαρε κανονικά. Μετά ήταν και μια κοριτσίστικη μπάντα (όχι κακή) που κέρδισε τη συμμετοχή σε διαγωνισμό σε μπαράκι κλπ. Πάντως έχουν 6500 θεατές, τρεις ψηφοφορίες, την περσινή νικήτρια να κάνει εισαγωγή, το μεροκάματο της εκεί δημόσιας τηλεόρασης βγαίνει...


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως τα δικά μας τραγούδια φέτος ήταν το ένα πιο χάλια από το άλλο.



Απ' όσα έχω ακούσει φέτος (μου λείπουν καμιά δεκαριά) υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο χάλι. Με τα τωρινά δεδομένα, αν το ελληνικό προωθηθεί αρκετά (δηλαδή σε σταθμούς), επειδή έχει πιασάρικο ήχο, θα είναι στη δεκάδα και σε καλή θέση. Ένα άλλο που ήταν του γούστου μου ήταν το ολλανδικό.

*The Common Linnets - Calm After The Storm*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2014)

Στο γερμανικό νίκησε τελικά ένα ημιερασιτεχνικό κοριτσίστικο τρίο, οι Ελάιζα, με το Is It Right.






Στην εκπομπή ήταν και η νικήτρια του ιταλικού διαγωνισμού, η Emma Marrone που θα τραγουδήσει το La mia città. (Σκηνικά ήταν καλύτερη από ό,τι στο επόμενο βιδεάκι.)


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2014)

Υπάρχει καμιά χρονιά που να μην παραπονεθήκαμε ότι η ελληνική συμμετοχή ήταν η μια χειρότερη από την άλλη;
Θυμάμαι ότι όταν είχε πάει η Βίσση στη Γιουροβίζιον (με Ωτοστόπ) κι όταν είχε πάει η Τσανακλίδου τσαρλιτσαπλινκώς όλοι γκρινιάζανε- για να μην πω για τον Σωκράτη Σούπερσταρ με την Ελπίδα. 
Αυτά τα θυμάμαι γιατί ήταν τα πρώτα χρόνια ελληνικών συμμετοχών, που λόγω ηλικίας με εντυπωσίαζαν ακόμα οι διαγωνισμοί κλπ κλπ. 
Σε 30 χρόνια συμμετοχών, ζήτημα αν άκουσα ποτέ ότι τα προς επιλογή τραγούδια δεν ήταν χάλια.


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2014)

Σήμερα είδα και άκουσα το αυστριακό και γέλασα με το βιντεάκι που έχει όλα τα κλισέ και τον εξίσου κλισέ βλακώδη στίχο που πάω στοίχημα θα το ψηφίσουν όσοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν αγγλικά. Όσο για τη εκτέλεση, δείτε και μόνοι σας:


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

Πάντως, το όνομά του θα το πρόφερα κάτι ανάμεσα σε αγγλικό Worst και ελληνικό «Βρε ουστ».


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2014)

Get Conchita Wurst to sing the next Bond theme, she's got the perfect voice for it!﻿

Γιατί όχι;


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Λετονία: Πανάλαφρο πρωινό έδεσμα

*Aarzemnieki - Cake To Bake (Latvia) *


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Αρμενία: Πιάνο, πολλά βιολιά, καλοστημένα τύμπανα και ξεσπάσματα αλά Τζόνι Χαλιντέι.

*Aram MP3 - Not Alone (Armenia)*


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Σουηδία: Καλή φωνή με περίεργη τρίλια, αλλά το τραγούδι αξίζει σε πολύ λίγες στιγμές του. Εκτόπισε το Survivor της Παπαρίζου στην 4η θέση στα σουηδικά προκριματικά.

*Sanna Nielsen - Undo (Sweden) *


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Η ρωσική συμμετοχή αξίζει μόνο ως απόδειξη του ότι οι Ρωσίδες Μπάρμπι κυκλοφορούν εις διπλούν.

*Tolmachevy Sisters - Shine (Russia)*


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Το βίντεο του Αζερμπαϊτζάν έχει πολλά και διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα. Να το ξανακούσω.

*Dilara Kazimova - Start A Fire (Azerbaijan) *


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2014)

Δεν έχω προλάβει να ακούσω τα τραγούδια του αποψινού προκριματικού γύρου, αλλά άκουσα τη συμμετοχή της Βρετανίας, που είναι και η μόνη που αξίζει από τα τραγούδια των χωρών που πάνε κατευθείαν στα τελικά. Κάπως καλύτερο από τα τραγούδια που στέλνει συνήθως η Βρετανία, το τραγουδάει μια νεανική εκδοχή της Μπόνι Τάιλερ, που μπορεί να πάει καλύτερα από την αυθεντική. Γιά να δούμε... 

*Molly - Children Of The Universe (United Kingdom)*


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2014)

Σήμερα ίσως ακούσω για πρώτη φορά και το ελληνικό (αν το πάρω απόφαση να δω Γιουροβίζιον)... :)


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2014)

Νίκελ, άμα δεν φορέσει τίποτα κολλητό στον τελικό και δεν έχει από πίσω μπαλέτο από ημίγυμνες και ημίγυμνους, πυροτεχνήματα και ακροβάτες, ελπίδα δεν έχει.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2014)

Έχουν στήσει υπερθέαμα οι Δανοί για το πανηγυράκι. Βρήκα έξυπνο ένα κόλπο που έκαναν, που μάζεψαν συμμετοχές από όλο τον κόσμο με βιντεάκια ερασιτεχνών να τραγουδούν το δανέζικο τραγούδι που κέρδισε πέρυσι, και έφτιαξαν ένα περίεργο και άκρως εντυπωσιακό κολάζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2014)

Earion said:


> Get Conchita Wurst to sing the next Bond theme, she's got the perfect voice for it!﻿
> 
> Γιατί όχι;



Λοιπόν, πριν από λίγο έβλεπα στο πρώτο αυστριακό κανάλι το σχετικό αφιέρωμα στην καριέρα της. Ξεκίνησε από τηλεοπτικό σόου ταλέντο, τραγουδώντας (ως Tom) το... Goldfinger:

Tom: _Goldfinger_ Starmania finale 2011






(Και το γένι δεν ξυρίζεται... Είναι ζωγραφιστό, στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του τουλάχιστον. :).)


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2014)

Αν κερδίσει απόψε, θα αποδειχτεί ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι αγαπάνε τα μούσια... Κάτι που ενδέχεται να ξαναδείξουν σε λίγες μέρες.

(Ωραίο λογοπαίγνιο του Καπουτζίδη: Ευφυής ο Τομ, τριχοφυής η Κοντσίτα...)


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2014)

Η δική μου καυτή εξάδα:

*Αζερμπαϊτζάν
Αρμενία
Αυστρία
Βρετανία
Ολλανδία
Σουηδία*


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2014)

Και τα αποτελέσματα:



Αυστρία | 290
Ολλανδία | 238
Σουηδία | 218
Αρμενία | 174
Ουγγαρία | 143
Ουκρανία | 113
Βρετανία | 40
Ελλάδα | 35
Αζερμπαϊτζάν | 33
Εντυπωσιακή βραδιά, απογοητευτική για τη συμμετοχή της Ελλάδας. (Κι εγώ ήθελα να βγει η Ολλανδία.)


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2014)

Mα καλά το ισπανικό μόνο σε μένα άρεσε;
Πάντως είχα πει ότι την Αυστρία θα την ψηφίσουν. 
Από τα άλλα, Σουηδία- Αρμενία- Ουγγαρία μου φάνηκαν βλακείες. 
Είδικά το ουγγρικό δεν ξέρω γιατί ενώ είχε θεματολογία την παιδεραστία είχε για ντεκόρ χορευτικό ζευγάρι να χαριεντίζεται. 
Κι ενώ σκεφτόμουν ότι μου λείπει ο Κωστάλας, Ισραήλ και Ελβετία έβαλαν τα ξαδέρφια του να παρουσιάσουν τη βαθμολογία τους.


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2014)

Όχι απλώς να τραγουδήσει, το επόμενο Bond girl πρέπει να γίνει, λέγανε τα σχόλια  
Κακίες.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2014)

Σικέ όλα, Γιουροβύζιον απάτη: http://ampp3d.mirror.co.uk/2014/05/...ic-but-our-eurovision-judges-place-them-last/


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
Ανεπίκαιρο μεν, όχι και πολύ δε, John Oliver: Eurovision and Crimea Coin


----------

